# Montana



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

Friend is looking for a place in Montana or North Dakota. Anybody know of any? They would like to lease with option if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I PM'd you.


----------

